# New Belt



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

So basically I need a new belt.

My training is almost entirely strength-orientated. Mostly strongman stuff. At the moment I have some rubbish belt that came free with all my gym equipment. think its one of these: http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-padded-weight-lifting-belts.php. Worked well for a while, but I'm now on the last hole, it isn't really giving me anything, and so I want to invest in a new one.

I've been looking pretty much at the StrengthShop range. (https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/index.php/powerlifting-belts.html)

basically I have two questions:

13mm or 10mm? and is the lever significantly better than the buckle system or vice versa?

or should I be looking elsewhere than Strength Shop for this stuff?

thanks in advance


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

ncedmonds said:


> So basically I need a new belt.
> 
> My training is almost entirely strength-orientated. Mostly strongman stuff. At the moment I have some rubbish belt that came free with all my gym equipment. think its one of these: http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-padded-weight-lifting-belts.php. Worked well for a while, but I'm now on the last hole, it isn't really giving me anything, and so I want to invest in a new one.
> 
> ...


Hello mate,

Same position as you I love to go heavy so I am going to go for the 13mm one for the extra support it will give- spoke to a bloke in my gym who has a 10mm and it's more for body building than power lifting and that extra 3mm apparently makes it a lot stiffer and provides more support.

Probably gonna get this as a bday present to myself haha

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/powerlifting-belts/strengthshop-13mm-lever-belt.html


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I have this belt don't use it very often but when I do, I like it. Great belt for the price IMO


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

APT belts are good - http://www.prowriststraps.com/weight_lifting_belt_powerlifting_belt_Exercise_belt_workout_belt

Will have to be bought from USA, but should get it pretty quick either way.


----------

